# Bluetooth help



## Moontesla3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi all-

I love my model 3 but can’t stand when I walk up with my AirPods in, open the back door to put my kids in and the car picks up my phone call. Today as I sat in the waiting area getting my tires rotated I was on the phone and because my car was opened by the tire service tech it picked up my call. 

Is it possible to fix this? I realize I can just turn Bluetooth off on my phone but that doesn’t help when I am using AirPods. Is there a setting for the car that can prevent this?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

That’s a problem I’ve had with every Bluetooth enabled car. Even now, if I’m on a call and my wife comes home in her car the BT switches over to her as soon as she pulls into the garage.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I don't know a solution without using a third party app and possibly a rooted phone that forces bluetooth connection audio routing priority.

Same but aside - I calltake/dispatch 911 calls. People often call when involved at an accident or as a witness/bystander, and they call from outside the vehicle. Suddenly they become silent and all I can hear is hazard flashers ticking. They don't realize the audio routed back to their bluetooth in the car. They often hang up if they aren't tech savvy enough to understand what happened.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

By the way, that's your phone changing, not the car. Fix the phone, not the car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

For Android, there appear to be several apps that can let you work around the default bluetooth connection limitations.

One such app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.gridvision.ppam.androidautomagic
And instructions for how somebody set it up to solve this problem:
https://talk.sonymobile.com/t5/Smar...h-PHONE-system/m-p/916799/highlight/true#M609

I assume that something similar may exist for iOS.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@Moontesla3's tire shop example is particularly annoying. 
I've had the much less annoying issue of washing the car with audio playing either in my AirPods or directly on the phone sitting on the counter and open a door to clean the door jamb and the audio goes into the car. shut the door and need to go to the phone to restart it. 
Or other times the phone's audio has been stopped (audiobook or music) when I exited the car... later open up the car (maybe checking for a software update  ) and it picks up the bluetooth connection from my iPad upstairs and resumes the audio of a podcast or youtube video i'd paused a day earlier. when I had just been in the car, connected to the phone within the hour.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Any idea why there is two bluetooth connections? I guess that one is the security/doors and the other is infotainment.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> Any idea why there is two bluetooth connections? I guess that one is the security/doors and the other is infotainment.
> 
> View attachment 28197


Tesla Model 3 is the main connection. The random digits are ancillary sensors through out the car. It's what allows you to be by the trunk/frunk or any other door and have the car still recognize your phone. You can potentially see up to 4 extra sensors.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

That make more sense


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Depending on OS - it may physically show them connected, available, or be transparent and all only show as 'tm3' variant grouped in one.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Tesla Model 3 is the main connection. The random digits are ancillary sensors through out the car. It's what allows you to be by the trunk/frunk or any other door and have the car still recognize your phone. You can potentially see up to 4 extra sensors.


Tesla Model 3 is your Audio/Phone Pairing. You could disable this and Phone as Key will still work.

The rest are Phone as Key Bluetooth LE devices. I'm not sure if the multiple sensors are for each particular door, opening but more to triangulate my position.
I can have 2-3 "sensors" "connected", but the car will not allow anything to be opened, unless I'm very close.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I have vibrate and visual alerts on my phone for incoming calls. If I get a call I know and if I am standing outside the car I answer the call and switch audio from bluetooth to the handset. the iphone has an "audio" button (top row, far right) to allow that change.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> I have vibrate and visual alerts on my phone for incoming calls. If I get a call I know and if I am standing outside the car I answer the call and switch audio from bluetooth to the handset. the iphone has an "audio" button (top row, far right) to allow that change.


and likewise, going from the car to parking and getting out of the car iPhone seems to handle the transition seamlessly. I rarely am on calls in the car, but when going to a meeting a couple days ago made a call when I parked. after a few minutes, told the coworker I was talking to that I was getting out of the car and switching from the BT to the phone. After getting out of the car, call immediately switched the the phone when I closed the door. When opening the trunk, the call stayed on the phone (in the past, opening the trunk would move the call to the BT inside). All was totally smooth and my coworker commented that they couldn't tell the difference between me being in the car on BT and out of the car directly on the phone.


----------

